# Warehouse Dust Issues



## jstroming (May 12, 2015)

I am having a problem in our large (30,000sf) warehouse with dust. We currently have dust collection systems on all of our woodworking equipment, however dust continually builds up, alot more in our new facility than in our old one. We don't cut wood every day, I would say only about an hour a week is spent actually cutting wood. We also have several overhead doors that we used to keep open, but started closing them (thinking dust may be coming in from outside, my shop is in LA) and that only marginally helped.

Would purchasing downdraft tables and putting them in various locations around the warehouse work at keeping most dust from settling on floors, tables, etc? We wouldn't be using them to work, I am looking at this mostly from an air-filtration perspective. I would probably put 2 units in our woodworking area where most of the dust is generated. I would think there must be some kind of industrial unit that works to suck up just general dust.

My old warehouse had several industrial fans mounted in the upper part of one of the walls that I believe pusged air outside, however they didn't wrok for the few years we were there. I am wondering if hiring a contractor to do something like that in my new place might be worth it. 

I'm willing to try anything, this dust has to go!!!!


----------



## Footer (May 13, 2015)

Have you made sure your HVAC system has good filters in it? Most of HVAC is actually ventilation... not just heating and cooling. You could be bringing in dust from the outside. 

After that, this is your best bet... http://www.performancetoolcenter.co...tULdv6CFy31Kc5hAR4izGvtlmLxiYyjgxgRoCArvw_wcB


----------



## robartsd (May 13, 2015)

I've never seen woodworking dust collection systems that are better then about 90% effective, so I'd second Footer's recommendation - be sure apporpriate filters are in place (and keep them changed regularly) on all ventilation then invest in an air cleaning system to place in the vicinity of your wood working equipment. I assume your exsiting dust collection system for your woodworking equipment uses filter bags outside the building - some fine dust usually does make it through those bags.


----------



## jstroming (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I called an air filtration company near me in LA who is going to come for a consultation today. I love the Delta unit and will probably purchase a few of them anyway!


----------



## JLNorthGA (May 14, 2015)

I have a large home shop. 
For dust control, I use a couple of things.
For all my major tools, I have an Oneida cyclone dust collector. I have metal ducting w/ drops near the tools and duct hose going to each tool.
For general dust control, I have an air filtration system (Jet AFS-1000).
For smaller tools, I have several shop vacuums.

In my experience w/ my home shop and other wood shops, nothing is going to work 100%.
The best setup I've seen on a 1000 sq. ft. shop had a cyclone dust collector and four air filtration systems hanging in various locations around the room. The majority of the dust was collected w/ the dust collector and most of the fine stuff was collected w/ the air filtration systems.


----------

